# Courageously Sharing: Dreams, Visions, Near-Death-Experiences, Glitches, any "unbeleivable by most" Experiences



## Observer (Sep 14, 2020)

GroundhogLfe said:


> I seem to remember several deaths of mine and even the emotions that have gone with them, they've often been violent. The situations that have happened afterwards have been changing.
> 
> Sometimes I have woken up from a mental institution and at least once I remember there being a man next to me. He asked me something that I will keep to myself here. I rejected what he had to say and he said that "we cannot let you go free, your mind is too dangerous". As a child like I did not understand this and started to insist the other way around. As a person they knew I wasn't dangerous however so they were willing to leave the doors open and I could walk freely. I saw other familiar faces from my past life there as well, but was not allowed to interact as the person I was in the life (that is actually the same as this one). I was however fearful and that started to manifest to that world. It was like the movie Inception, dreams within dreams. It also reminds me of the movie the Cell, where the therapeut enters the mind of the patient to find answers, but ends up trying to save the scared boy within the twisted mind where he was trapped and starts to believe that is reality. After dying there my consciousness was woken in a black realm with a white figure in front of me. This has happened to me at least a few times before. The angel like figure always asks like will you go back and they have been manipulative as well to trick you if you are not specific, perhaps it's been for the good if I have not been ready. It is always extremely hard to give specific answers or be inquisitive because you are like lacking your critical thought there, like being a child.
> 
> ...





lostwithtime said:


> Near Death Experience - NDEs
> 
> These are strange indeed. Personally, I did experience an NDE twice...





dreamtime said:


> Robert Monroe... saw an enourmous system of pipes transporting human generated energy away from earth.





Paracelsus said:


> I've experienced numerous different "me's" lives in dreams before, it is generally mundane life experiences. It isn't miraculous or overwhelming, but nothing is familiar, much how Robert Monroe presents in Journeys Out of the Body.
> 
> ...In most of these worlds, they are so different and unfamiliar, that aside from similarities of natural life, I wouldn't call them earth whatsoever.





GroundhogLfe said:


> I have had some of those dreams as historical incidents from this world. I remember some parts accurately...
> 
> ...what I was shown it was the true origins of Tatars. ...From the dream I remember them just coming from the North American continent.
> 
> ...





Andromeda said:


> Interesting with dreams. I've also had dreams where I'm different "me". For me those dream experiences have been euphoric in a sense.
> 
> ...Hallucinogens definitely does something to your consciousness...





Paracelsus said:


> Discussing what you perceive with expanded awareness or naturally heightened mentation...
> 
> ...In the world of Castaneda's Toltecs you could freely discuss what you encountered in a "dream" or an alternate version of this reality.





Searching said:


> I go places in my dreams again and again that I have never experienced here. One place I frequent is an odd backyard. The other place is a theater or stadium of sorts. They seem to be sets or stages in which my dreams play out.





Paracelsus said:


> To me they always feel "concurrent" with this reality, NOW here is NOW there, and there is no euphoria to speak of. There is no idea of "the world used to be this way, " or "the world will become this way." But "this is a totally different reality, and me as well."





milhaus said:


> I have almost died twice...
> 
> ...About 4-5 years ago this phrase came into my mind and the voice said "Earth is a recording device". I know it was not my own thought.
> 
> ...





Searching said:


> ...I had the most vivid dream after falling to my knees and praying like I had never prayed before. The sun (or moon, not sure which) was slowly descending from the sky. It was huge and a dark burnt orange color, AND IT LOOKED MECHANICAL. It was a machine.


The Spirit Molecule (DMT) Experience - The Wild Heretic


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Wayback Archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-03 19:54:36Reaction Score: 12


Dreams are real while they last, can more be said of life?

A few comments really leapt out at me.  But I won't drone on forever and will only tackle one at a time. Please don't thank me. LOL

Searching said:
"I go places in my dreams again and again that I have never experienced here. One place I frequent is an odd backyard. The other place is a theater or stadium of sorts. They seem to be sets or stages in which my dreams play out."

One now defunct recurring dream of mine.

I constantly went to an old mansion, packed full of antiques and secret rooms. And I'd always be searching for the mansion at the start of the dream, but always find it, it would be altered at times, mostly just more hidden rooms.  And then I'd just fart around and look at stuff.

And then one night I had a dream, it seemed like a lucid dream, and I was out driving on a beautiful summer day on an old road winding through a  bucolic landscape.  I happened to look to my left and see a very large house sitting on a slight knoll.  On closer inspection it hit me like a ton of bricks.  It was the 'effing Mansion I always went to in my recurring dream.  It shocked the shit out of me and I immediately woke up, extremely shaken.  
I was seeing something in my dream that I always used to dream about. But I recognized it as the dream mansion, in a different, not recurring dream, where I was aware I was dreaming.  Holy crap, this most likely makes no sense to anybody unless maybe you have had a lucid dream.  

I have had several recurring dream scenarios.  this is my favorite, but alack and alas it ran it's cycle I guess, the show is over.  Something else took it's place.  It's weird I have recurring dreams that end and another takes it's place. Wonder what the hell I'm trying to work out?!?

Then once in a blue moon, I'll have a dream that I have to call "a visit" from a deceased family member. We go do stuff together, just like in real life.
I can't work out what these are, lucid dreams I don't recognize when I'm in them, which is why they seem to be able to happen perhaps. Whatever they are they aren't like any other dreams and are very rare to me.

Yeah sometimes I think we go someplace special in our dreams.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SearchingDate: 2018-11-03 20:07:05Reaction Score: 13


I had a reoccurring dream, more like a nightmare.

I would wake up, get out of bed and go to turn on the light, but the light wouldn't turn on. I went to another light switch, but that light didn't work either. I went in circles around the house turning on light switches, but there was no light. 
This frightened me so much that I would wake up, get out of bed and go to turn on the light, but the light wouldn't turn on. I went to another light switch, but that light didn't work either. I went in circles around the house turning on light switches, but there was no light. 

This loop kept continuing all night. It was only when I woke up and turned on a light that I knew I was awake. I had many nights like this.

When I looked up the symbolic meaning of this, I found that our homes often represent us. It was true. I was at a time in my life where I had no light. The dream symbolized me trying to turn on the light within myself, but not being able to. I was dead inside.

Dreams lead to realizations. I sold the house, changed my life and never had the dream again.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Ice NineDate: 2018-11-03 21:00:26Reaction Score: 2


Way to go Sigmund Freud, I mean Searching. That's the kind of dream that you wake up from tired, but are extremely happy to wake up and realize it's over. Recurring nightmare for sure is a better name for it. 

My recurring dreams I'm usually searching for something I can never find, or trying make something work, that never will.  Must be why I came here to help find some answers.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-03-13 19:56:35Reaction Score: 7


I can relate to some of those dream experiences in the opening post, as I've had similar ones. For example, I seem to visit the same places in my dreams, and I can recognize them while I'm dreaming and will say to myself, "Oh, I know where this is, I've been here before." I seem to go to the same neighborhoods, shops, homes, and other locations, as if my dream world has a map of its own. I've also seen weird things in the sky, mechanical alien things that I can never seem to get photos of because my dream-camera always malfunctions. LOL!

So glad this thread exists, as I have been keeping a dream journal off and on for a few years. I was scanning through it just now and came across an entry for December 10, 2015. I had just woken up from a dream I couldn't remember and whispered out loud, "Everywhere you look, you will see it." I couldn't figure out what it was I supposed to observe and see everywhere. I wonder now if it was a hint of discovering mud flood history, because  I do see evidence of it wherever I look now: movies, TV shows, real life, postcards, etc. It's everywhere, hiding in plain sight for decades.


But that's not the strangest nighttime experience I've ever had. That honor goes to the night of March 15, 2014. I'll just copy and paste the whole thing here.



> “Alien Impostors”
> I had at least three vivid and strange dreams last night. They were very much like lucid dreams, as I was at once inside the action and also still aware of my sleeping body lying on the bed.
> 
> In the first, I was walking down a long road, going slightly downhill. I could see many other people ahead of me, walking along the edge of the road in a single-file line. The sun was low in the sky, so the lighting was like that of late evening. In the near distance was a mountain, and we were all walking towards it. I wanted to get to the front of the line, so I began running. I can only describe it as a feeling of galloping, like a horse or or a deer. It was quite exhilarating. I really wanted to get to the front of the line.  I could see the road, the mountainous terrain, and the people, and was also aware of my physical legs on the bed feeling...tense, somewhat like the feeling I get when I have restless leg syndrome acting up. It actually woke me up and my legs still felt that way, very tense and stiff almost to the point of pain.
> ...


Those dreams, if that's what they were, were incredibly real at the time, moreso than other dreams I've had. It's hard to describe. I'm not entirely convinced that I _didn't _actually meet that alien disguised as my mother (still amused by that one. Did he really think I'd be fooled?), and that there wasn't an entity in my house, disguised as a friend and as an angry little girl. Maybe the boundary between imagination and reality is fuzzier than we think. Did some part of me actually turn into a fast-running animal so that I could get to a mountain faster? What did I find when I got there? Who were the other people travelling with me? I've never been able to resolve exactly what happened that night.


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-03-19 16:04:10Reaction Score: 5


I remember i had this dream that i don't remember completely, but i know for certain that something have happend beyond and after this only little part of it that i remember, basically the only thing i remember from this dream is that i was roaming around an almost infinite like and straight empty road and i weren't sure how i even got there and where should i go (or maybe i just forgot the reason after i woke up) and the whole environment was grey-ish with some gray fog aswell, sky was also covered in intense fog so i couldn't see the sky, and i think it was a nighttime aswell. On both sides of this road there were trees, the thing is it didn't look like the usual road in the forest, i'm not sure how to even describe it but all of the trees will extremely close to each other, they looked almost like a wall but definitely weren't a wall just simply really close and they were dark green(even though everything else seemed grey-ish), they looked more like pines i think than trees. Also there was no grass at all, just these weird trees.

So back to the road, the road itself looked more like a city road in terms of it's quality rather than a forest or countryside road, there were absolutely no traffic on this road aswell. But i was not alone on this road, there were people walking straight on this road, they looked like regular people except their color skin was grey also, and they were emotionless and weren't even blinking or breathing, basically haven't given any signs of life they were just all walking in that one direction like bots of some sort, i tried to walk to them and talk to some of them but there was no reaction given by them, in fact they didn't look or act like they were even alive just walking straight, but i was actually in very good and happy but a bit confused mood at that moment in this dream even though the entire thing was really creepy and weird, so i absolutely didn't looked like i was belong to the whole environment that was there based on the mood i had(i think i wasn't grey myself also, unlike everything else besides trees in this environment ), it felt like i accidentally got there or appeared on this road, and also there were many spotlight streetlights there(which is weird considering there were trees like in the forest on both sides) so it wasn't pitch black there even though it was nighttime!

I don't remember exactly what happend after i tried to talk to these people in this dream except that i think i decided to follow their route and see where they were going but i don't remember anything after that. Did i found who were these 'people' that looked more like walking corpses and where they were going? No idea because i don't remember...

*P:S*_ In aftermath i would like to say that later the same day when i got this dream, i had a theory or a feeling that these people could be actually dead people, maybe even people who have died recently, but where were they all going, and why were they on the road? And also how i even got there looking and acting so out of place for this environment?_


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2019-03-19 16:29:26Reaction Score: 3


Sounds similar to my dream of being on a road with many other people, heading in the direction of a mountain in the distance, but mine happened at sunset rather than at night. I don't remember trying to talk to them, though; they all seemed to be focused on getting there, on arriving at this place, and nobody was talking to each other. I think it's possible that our higher selves (souls? spirits?) actually go to these strange places and partake of a journey in order to accomplish some goal, or to learn some lesson. We don't remember all the details because our lower selves, on this physical dimension, can't comprehend them or aren't meant to.


----------



## dreamtime (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: dreamtimeDate: 2019-03-19 17:31:52Reaction Score: 6




BrokenAgate said:


> Sounds similar to my dream of being on a road with many other people, heading in the direction of a mountain in the distance, but mine happened at sunset rather than at night. I don't remember trying to talk to them, though; they all seemed to be focused on getting there, on arriving at this place, and nobody was talking to each other. I think it's possible that our higher selves (souls? spirits?) actually go to these strange places and partake of a journey in order to accomplish some goal, or to learn some lesson. We don't remember all the details because our lower selves, on this physical dimension, can't comprehend them or aren't meant to.


In my childhood I had vivid dreams of myself parting with others to a long journey.


----------



## _harris (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: 0harris0Date: 2019-03-21 10:54:15Reaction Score: 8


DREAMS:
i've had demonic encounters of several types, alien abductions, government/dark agencies, vivid as f**k cataclysms, dream world puzzle games... just to touch on the edge!
anyone have demon dreams/ that nasty so-called "sleep paralysis"**? or their dreams messed with by "external" forces?
**(i generally dislike that term as it parrs off what could be really happening in your half-way-awake/dream state)

OBE/ TRIPS:
jeez,,, i need a few thousand words to even begin  
I've seen this material existence from several different "outside" views .. maybe from a different dimension/ vibrational standpoint... sometimes verging on almost-divine level revelations.  seen time dissolving our frail human bodies.
have encountered several deities, some good, some pretty nasty, some just like to have a joke with you, others just watch. i've _heard_ trees communicating with one another...
not linguistically able to get into much more detail unless we're talking about specific concepts 

someone mentioned about being themself in another reality, i have had this a couple of times at least... once even with a friend, and we were both going to different versions of ourselves in totally never-before-seen places, yet we're both there, and discussing it. nuts.
===============

from what I understand/ comprehend, it's all a reflection of within, my mind has always been pretty elsewhere and my darkest experiences came at my lowest points- I used to drink too much, smoke too much, be a bit of a dick (without realising), take too much MDMA too often.. ended up wrecking my body + mind a little!
we are all reflecting the internal on the external and vice-versa, so we are all ultimately influenced by everything around us all of the time, especially other people, their perceptions and the way the act. it's such a vast area of thought, but once you start seeing things in a different light, this game becomes a lot more fun!
I feel some people are blessed with this "knowledge" or rather intuition, at birth (or is it a curse?), but then it's easily used for wrongdoing (material gain at the expense of others), or to gain power over people and exert it, there aren't many who naturally have the ability to create their own reality and use it for good. i think for the rest of us it's a puzzle and we learn the hard way about reality, and when we realise we are the demiurge, we've already been through enough "suffering" (in whatever format) to learn to use that power to benefit others when possible... bless <3


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: cavedwellerDate: 2019-04-04 03:20:54Reaction Score: 0


shit man you nailed it in those last three paragraphs - very much as I see it and feel it myself - this place, what we're doing here, what it is more or less. The double edged sword of seeking, of feeling.. of learning lessons the hard way the slow way haha- was explaining this exact sentiment to my nephew just yesterday. We're here to learn and look after one another, the animals the plants, all life. You're dead right we are the demiurge. extremely well said. cheers


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: esgee1Date: 2019-04-05 21:43:53Reaction Score: 3


Dreams have been a big part of my life ever since I was a little kid. I am aware that I dream every night. I will remember dreams I had many years ago. Some times I'll have a dream that takes place in the same setting, but the people and situation have evolved.

I wish I had some kind of machine to attach to my brain each night to record my dreams. They would be fascinating to watch and share with others. I could probably even make a living off of them as they could be made into a show aired on Netflix or something like that!


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: ObertrynDate: 2019-04-21 10:46:52Reaction Score: 5


I can't say that I've ever had weird dreams to contribute, at least not ones I can definitely, solidly remember. That being said, dreams being the mind processing things that occurred during waking hours in order to obtain new information has been known for centuries. I believe it was Pascal or another mathematician who said that he would spend hours in the evening working on some complicated proof, finally give up and go to sleep and then wake up and suddenly know exactly how to proceed. It is also curious that it is still not known exactly why sleep is required for people to function. There seems to be no concrete biological or neurological reason why sleep is beneficial, yet if you don't sleep, you will get tired, then you will go insane and finally you will die. Forget electric cars, I want to learn how sleep works.


----------



## Maxine (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: MaxineDate: 2019-04-21 14:01:05Reaction Score: 2




Obertryn said:


> There seems to be no concrete biological or neurological reason why sleep is beneficial


Wow seriously? Are you sure? I think some of them explain why it's needed, to restore your energy or something like that!


----------



## Citezenship (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: CitizenShipDate: 2019-04-21 16:50:12Reaction Score: 5




Obertryn said:


> I want to learn how sleep works.


On my return journey from Brazil i had three airport connections(Brasilia, Rio De Janeiro, Schipol and Bristol) added up to me being awake for 60+ hours, this was almost like drinking ayahuasca but all in the mind and not in the body like aya, i remember when waiting for a transfer at Schipol they had installed a new clock in the main area, this clock looked to me like someone was painting the time, it was basically an image of a guy inside the clock painting the hands as the time went on, but because i was in such a state i thought it was a real guy inside the clock.


When i did my first ayahuasca ceremony it was just like a dream, i was lying on my back and looked up at the stars through the trees and the sky sort of ionised and then morphed into a fractal without beginning or end, just infinite, then it felt like i was in the foetal position in a big hand that was traversing a landscape that i had not seen before but yet felt comfortable, all the while i could hear the shaman banging away and singing his little heart out, thats another thing it was as if could see sound, a sort of synestesia for sound, very hard to explain but it sounded like i was surrounded by sound(bit of a mouthful), all mixed in with matrix style delay, reverbs and as if time is slowing down and speeding up all the while showing little glimpses the geometry of the electronic/magnetic fabric that holds this realm together.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jbcool2244Date: 2020-02-08 17:14:29Reaction Score: 7


After reading a few William Buhlman books on astral projection, I decided to try the recommended strategies for astral projection. I meditated for about 30 min almost every day for about a month on astral projecting from a lucid dream state. A simple recognition of being asleep and commanding awareness now, looking at your hands and moving them and boom, you will hit the astral world. The first time I did it, my mind(soul) shot up and up and up like a rocket until I just couldn't take the rocket like movement anymore and returned to my body after fear overtook me. Later, I read that this is what it's like when you visit your higher self. You shoot up to your higher self at rocket speed and after a few minutes you enter into union with it.  I never did make that few minute journey as the blast up is very intense.

For about a year I went into the Astral world when I would lucid dream, which would be a few times a month. Towards the end of my practice I wouldn't  be able to control it and would go straight from sleep to out of my body. Usually when you astral project or lucid dream you feel like you didn't sleep at all the next day, and I couldn't function feeling like that anymore. So, I set my intention for the lucid dreams and astral projection to stop and they did.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HiStoryBoostDate: 2020-02-08 18:04:39Reaction Score: 3


I’ve died at least 3 times in this life with at least 9 near-death experiences (seriously, not a metaphor). I’m not 30 yet, let’s just say that, but it’s odd because nearly 100% of the people I interact with on a day to day basis, including those I’ve known my whole life, act as if nothing has ever occurred. It’s strange... to say the least. But I’ve grown to deal with it.

I was working on a novel loosely called “The Nine Lives Of ...Insert my real name here.....”.

Most of my lives “used” were from bad decisions on my part, a few of them involved me legally losing my heartbeat (heart stopped) for a few minutes. I’ve also been in two car accidents on the highway, one resulted in my car heading into the wall head-on, and the other I was run off the highway by an 18-wheeler going the wrong way. In both situations the car was completely destroyed, but I walked out mostly unscathed. I’ve truly been blessed by a power that watches over me (There is also a unique story behind that).

As I’ve aged I’ve become more in tune with my surroundings. I’ve worried about brain damage, possibly CTE, but mostly the results from losing my “lives” included a deeper understanding of the world, a desire to grasp what makes me alive, and a bit more of the old self-doubt. I also have a pretty bad back.

I rarely remember my dreams anymore. I’d be glad to share my experiences, although truly after living them I do not find them all that interesting.

I do know for a fact there is some sort of intricate energy in this world, and for my younger years I must have harnessed it... or maybe just got lucky many, many times.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: InkasDate: 2020-02-08 22:17:58Reaction Score: 1




Jbcool2244 said:


> After reading a few William Buhlman books on astral projection, I decided to try the recommended strategies for astral projection. I meditated for about 30 min almost every day for about a month on astral projecting from a lucid dream state. A simple recognition of being asleep and commanding awareness now, looking at your hands and moving them and boom, you will hit the astral world. The first time I did it, my mind(soul) shot up and up and up like a rocket until I just couldn't take the rocket like movement anymore and returned to my body after fear overtook me. Later, I read that this is what it's like when you visit your higher self. You shoot up to your higher self at rocket speed and after a few minutes you enter into union with it.  I never did make that few minute journey as the blast up is very intense.
> 
> For about a year I went into the Astral world when I would lucid dream, which would be a few times a month. Towards the end of my practice I wouldn't  be able to control it and would go straight from sleep to out of my body. Usually when you astral project or lucid dream you feel like you didn't sleep at all the next day, and I couldn't function feeling like that anymore. So, I set my intention for the lucid dreams and start projection to stop and they did.


I'll have to check out his books. I've had some intense experiences through meditation, but so far haven't been able to achieve astral projection no matter how much I focus on it.

Most people spend their whole lives worrying about pointless external things without ever understanding how much power the mind holds. Mastering yourself is life.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jbcool2244Date: 2020-02-09 14:31:09Reaction Score: 2




Inkas said:


> I'll have to check out his books. I've had some intense experiences through meditation, but so far haven't been able to achieve astral projection no matter how much I focus on it.
> 
> Most people spend their whole lives worrying about pointless external things without ever understanding how much power the mind holds. Mastering yourself is life.


If you can lucid dream, you can astral project. Once you take over the dream keep on repeating awareness now, awareness now, clarity now, clarity now. The dreamscape should keep on changing until you realize its no longer your personal dreamscape but the astral world. Or, you'll end up in your room above your bed, at that point you'll probably return to your body, but its still amazing to see it.

William Buhlman, The Secret of The Soul is the best astral projection book, lots of people wrote to him sharing their astral projection experiences in the book and lots of exercises to practice astral projection.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TonepDate: 2020-02-11 15:01:50Reaction Score: 1




BrokenAgate said:


> I can relate to some of those dream experiences in the opening post, as I've had similar ones. For example, I seem to visit the same places in my dreams, and I can recognize them while I'm dreaming and will say to myself, "Oh, I know where this is, I've been here before." I seem to go to the same neighborhoods, shops, homes, and other locations, as if my dream world has a map of its own. I've also seen weird things in the sky, mechanical alien things that I can never seem to get photos of because my dream-camera always malfunctions. LOL!
> 
> So glad this thread exists, as I have been keeping a dream journal off and on for a few years. I was scanning through it just now and came across an entry for December 10, 2015. I had just woken up from a dream I couldn't remember and whispered out loud, "Everywhere you look, you will see it." I couldn't figure out what it was I supposed to observe and see everywhere. I wonder now if it was a hint of discovering mud flood history, because  I do see evidence of it wherever I look now: movies, TV shows, real life, postcards, etc. It's everywhere, hiding in plain sight for decades.
> 
> ...


"People are not always what they seem". 

Oh so true


0harris0 said:


> DREAMS:
> i've had demonic encounters of several types, alien abductions, government/dark agencies, vivid as f**k cataclysms, dream world puzzle games... just to touch on the edge!
> anyone have demon dreams/ that nasty so-called "sleep paralysis"**? or their dreams messed with by "external" forces?
> **(i generally dislike that term as it parrs off what could be really happening in your half-way-awake/dream state)
> ...


I get sleep paralysis from time to time.  Use to be really scary but I've gotten kinda use to it now


CitizenShip said:


> On my return journey from Brazil i had three airport connections(Brasilia, Rio De Janeiro, Schipol and Bristol) added up to me being awake for 60+ hours, this was almost like drinking ayahuasca but all in the mind and not in the body like aya, i remember when waiting for a transfer at Schipol they had installed a new clock in the main area, this clock looked to me like someone was painting the time, it was basically an image of a guy inside the clock painting the hands as the time went on, but because i was in such a state i thought it was a real guy inside the clock.
> 
> 
> When i did my first ayahuasca ceremony it was just like a dream, i was lying on my back and looked up at the stars through the trees and the sky sort of ionised and then morphed into a fractal without beginning or end, just infinite, then it felt like i was in the foetal position in a big hand that was traversing a landscape that i had not seen before but yet felt comfortable, all the while i could hear the shaman banging away and singing his little heart out, thats another thing it was as if could see sound, a sort of synestesia for sound, very hard to explain but it sounded like i was surrounded by sound(bit of a mouthful), all mixed in with matrix style delay, reverbs and as if time is slowing down and speeding up all the while showing little glimpses the geometry of the electronic/magnetic fabric that holds this realm together.


That sounds awesome


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jbcool2244Date: 2020-03-26 14:28:36Reaction Score: 5


I keep on thinking about a dream I had on January 10th of this year. I woke up in the middle of the night balling, crying so much that my pillows were soaking wet with tears. I have a lot of reset dreams, but I've never reacted to them quite like this. This is taken right from my notes: 

" The moon was coming closer and closer to the earth, until it looked like it was going to smash right into us. I could see every little part of the moon and I saw red veins on the moon, like rivers of blood. Then all of a sudden it drifted away and everyone thought everything would be ok. Next thing I know the earth, a one outside of our own earth, started crashing into us and was about to make an impact until it to drifted away. Afterwards, everyone was still freaking out and acting like we only had a few days to live." 
Another dream from the same night:
" IDK if this was part of the same dream or if it was in another setting, but it certainly went with my first dream. I was driving on a street close to the Bay and everything was flooded. I tried driving around the flooded street, but I couldn't and got sucked into it. And the water kept on getting deeper and deeper until I knew I had to get out of the car and swim to safety. I swam to shore and went into a huge house and went as high as I could in the house to get away from the flood. Everyone in the house was gone, but I got the feeling that that a family lived there and the dad killed his wife and children and then himself. "


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: und34830Date: 2020-03-26 16:26:24Reaction Score: 3


I had this dream a year ago,

and I had it again last night.

It's a summer day. I am with friends. Something falls from the sky. It is shiny. I take out my binoculars. It is a diamond. 
For some reason we need to collect diamonds falling from the sky. 
The dream has taken place in my neighbourhood twice.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-03-26 20:24:31Reaction Score: 3




Jbcool2244 said:


> I keep on thinking about a dream I had on January 10th of this year. I woke up in the middle of the night balling, crying so much that my pillows were soaking wet with tears. I have a lot of reset dreams, but I've never reacted to them quite like this. This is taken right from my notes:
> 
> " The moon was coming closer and closer to the earth, until it looked like it was going to smash right into us. I could see every little part of the moon and I saw red veins on the moon, like rivers of blood. Then all of a sudden it drifted away and everyone thought everything would be ok. Next thing I know the earth, a one outside of our own earth, started crashing into us and was about to make an impact until it to drifted away. Afterwards, everyone was still freaking out and acting like we only had a few days to live."
> Another dream from the same night:
> " IDK if this was part of the same dream or if it was in another setting, but it certainly went with my first dream. I was driving on a street close to the Bay and everything was flooded. I tried driving around the flooded street, but I couldn't and got sucked into it. And the water kept on getting deeper and deeper until I knew I had to get out of the car and swim to safety. I swam to shore and went into a huge house and went as high as I could in the house to get away from the flood. Everyone in the house was gone, but I got the feeling that that a family lived there and the dad killed his wife and children and then himself. "


Intense.
Ever read The Breaking of the Seals by Francis Ashton? Your first dream resembles it somewhat.
My wife used to have tsunami dreams. Where she knew, if she went limp, she would survive. Swirling amongst houses and cars... Like The Wizard of Oz, but under water. She hadn't had them in awhile, I don't think.
Your second one surprises me, because I just read The Shining for the first time ever. Good read. Different than Kubrick's scare fest. More psychological. Had me wiggy for a few days though. Doctor Sleep was a great movie, for those who haven't seen.
I've had big rambling house or school dreams. Lots of nooks and crannys and passages you wouldn't expect, like a maze.
That's the old subconscious. Climbing up in it might mean seeking a higher perspective, just throwing that out. If there's a big fear factor, you don't trust in part of yourself or some outside projection you depended on is no longer safe (here).
It's a wild ride these days, man. Hang in there and keep your chin above the water! Or, dive down and see what you might find?...


Klenas said:


> Just a question:
> Why do we forget dreams so easily?
> Do they not go to the “hard disc”?
> I do feel the experience the same as real life while it lasts, but as soon as I wake up I can almost feel the memory deletion process, it only takes minutes to start forgeting the details and in a matter of hours I forget all but the most prominent dreams, even them I only partly remember.


They're actually still there. There are ways... I'll let you know when I've gotten through more of my training, if we're still around on here...


----------



## EUAFU (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: EUAFUDate: 2020-03-26 21:01:22Reaction Score: 6


The only supernatural thing that happened to me was very simple.
Twenty liters of water, just over 5 gallons of American size, disappeared from a water bottle. Here they sell and deliver these bottles at home and on Saturday morning I bought one. I went out to lunch and to do other things on the street with my wife. When we got back in the afternoon, the water carbon was empty, dry. As if no drops of water had entered it. I thought the support was broken and the water leaked. I filled the water bottle and waited to see where the water was leaking. Nothing. A week later, I left as usual, and when I returned, my kitchen was flooded. They returned the water.

It's not a big deal, but it was weird.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Bear ClawDate: 2020-03-26 21:40:22Reaction Score: 5


Not sure if this is the place. But. Once I was writing a story. Outside the day was sunny, in Northampton. I remember it well. My writing was stormy. A man got struck by lightening. I got a text from my girlfriend, 60-70 miles away, South London. Her house had just been struck by lightening.

I remember once I was in the garden then got Paradise by the dashboard light really strongly stuck in my head. Went inside turned the radio on. Paradise by the Dashboard light. 

I keep a dream journal too. I find it has helped to remember my dreams.


----------



## Whitewave (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: whitewaveDate: 2020-03-26 22:08:35Reaction Score: 8


Had a dream? vision? several years ago and kept it to myself til now. 
Husband and I were in the car driving somewhere. We were quiet. I was staring out the window daydreaming. We drove under an overpass and suddenly I saw people sitting despondently under the overpass. I snapped out of my reverie, blinked a few times and looked back to see if there really were people just hanging out under the overpass. There weren't. The feeling of helplessness and utter defeat I felt in that brief moment has stayed with me all these years.
It reminded me of the pictures you see of the great depression only people were wearing modern clothes. No one was talking to each other, just sitting, defeated with nowhere to go.
I only mention it now because it seems like it might have been a glimpse of the future which is now. Hope I'm wrong although I have had a few precog episodes that happened exactly as I envisioned them


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-03-26 22:40:39Reaction Score: 6


If your computer breaks, is the internet still there?  Why does a 'full' hard drive wrigh the same as a brand new or 'empty' one?  

There is a ton of information... somewhere else, and I believe that our brains are receivers of this information.  

What are dreams?  I've got zero F**king clue.  If I wake from a dream and remember anything that I've dreamed it's never enough.  I always end up frustrated, or sometimes end up with deja vu hours days or even months it seems later.  

Oh well.  I hope they at least stay interesting.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jbcool2244Date: 2020-03-27 02:46:16Reaction Score: 2




Klenas said:


> Just a question:
> Why do we forget dreams so easily?
> Do they not go to the “hard disc”?
> I do feel the experience the same as real life while it lasts, but as soon as I wake up I can almost feel the memory deletion process, it only takes minutes to start forgeting the details and in a matter of hours I forget all but the most prominent dreams, even them I only partly remember.


Make an effort to remember them, meditate on it for a few minutes before you fall  asleep and set your intention to remember them and you will. Also, I remember them clearly when my sleep is interrupted or I wake up before the REM cycle is over.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-04-07 22:57:52Reaction Score: 1


That happened to me this morning.  My boy woke me up way before he should have.  I made a point to try and get him back to sleep.  I swear I had a dream that I remembered another dream, told myself to remember it then woke up again and forgot both.  

Oh well.  Not much longer here anyhow I recon.  

Or there...  or whatever.


----------



## SuperTrouper (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: SuperTrouperDate: 2020-04-12 08:35:13Reaction Score: 7


Late last year, I had a dream in which I was fully conscious while I was in a dream - literally I was aware as if I was awake. I took off as a light-body from this beautiful house in a valley near some snow capped mountains and started flying over the valley. I could literally direct myself where I wanted to fly. Absolutely incredible. It didn't last long as I "woke up". This experience simply served as proof to me that we are much more than out bodies, and that our consciousness is simply projected as bodies in the hologram. I have had numerous other experiences that cannot be explained by pseudo-science, and I have them every day, starting with number synchronicity and intuition. The key in all this is to silence one's mind and allow one's higher purpose to unfold. This activates one's "super powers" and life literally becomes magical. The Universe/God/Higher-Self has one's best interests in mind and is literally pure, unconditional love. When one surrenders to "its" power, life becomes filled with joy and bliss.


----------



## DanFromMN (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: DanfromMNDate: 2020-05-13 16:56:00Reaction Score: 1


Strange one last night.  

I was on a team of granny's wearing walking casts on both feet playing some ball in goal type sport against a police or military team.  

One of the grannies elbows the throat of an opposing player.  The referee gives the opposing team a foul calling "Excessive throating of the elbow"


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: StarmonkeyDate: 2020-05-13 23:53:12Reaction Score: 1




Starmonkey said:


> Intense.
> Ever read The Breaking of the Seals by Francis Ashton? Your first dream resembles it somewhat.
> My wife used to have tsunami dreams. Where she knew, if she went limp, she would survive. Swirling amongst houses and cars... Like The Wizard of Oz, but under water. She hadn't had them in awhile, I don't think.
> Your second one surprises me, because I just read The Shining for the first time ever. Good read. Different than Kubrick's scare fest. More psychological. Had me wiggy for a few days though. Doctor Sleep was a great movie, for those who haven't seen.
> ...


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BrokenAgateDate: 2020-05-14 23:09:16Reaction Score: 1




> I only mention it now because it seems like it might have been a glimpse of the future which is now. Hope I'm wrong although I have had a few precog episodes that happened exactly as I envisioned them


I am very much afraid that I could end up being one of those people. In the event that I have to leave in a hurry, I will have nowhere to go. Maybe that's why I feel the need to learn about survival in the wilderness. I might not survive for long, but I'll at least be able to give it a shot.


Klenas said:


> Just a question:
> Why do we forget dreams so easily?
> Do they not go to the “hard disc”?
> I do feel the experience the same as real life while it lasts, but as soon as I wake up I can almost feel the memory deletion process, it only takes minutes to start forgeting the details and in a matter of hours I forget all but the most prominent dreams, even them I only partly remember.


I have the same experience. I can remember for only a few seconds, maybe a few minutes, then it all fades away and I have nothing left but vague impressions. On rare occasions, I do recall a dream fairly vividly, or at least part of it. At those times, I always feel weird, like the events actually happened and I had to leave that world so I could come back to this one.


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-05-30 22:50:02Reaction Score: 3




Klenas said:


> Just a question:
> Why do we forget dreams so easily?
> Do they not go to the “hard disc”?
> I do feel the experience the same as real life while it lasts, but as soon as I wake up I can almost feel the memory deletion process, it only takes minutes to start forgeting the details and in a matter of hours I forget all but the most prominent dreams, even them I only partly remember.


my take is that dreams are the part we remember when we leave one world and come back to this one. hence i always remember the other world as a dream shortly before i wake up. Why memories from one world to another are usually forgotten maybe because the memories of the physical hard drive of the brain take over from the memories of the energy body which travels to these worlds every night.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-05-31 00:54:29Reaction Score: 3




wild heretic said:


> my take is that dreams are the part we remember when we leave one world and come back to this one. hence i always remember the other world as a dream shortly before i wake up. Why memories from one world to another are usually forgotten maybe because the memories of the physical hard drive of the brain take over from the memories of the energy body which travels to these worlds every night.


I think this is very succinctly correct (maybe accurate is the better word). The more we reduce our "consciousness" focusing on the inherent frequencies of our physical body, the more we can perceive other "worlds" (of different frequencies). This is done naturally while sleeping, and the memory is not one of the physical but of "pure consciousness." We can record some of it into our physical memories, but it's definitely a transposition from another source.

To me, the larger point here is that the physical body with its senses blind us to other frequencies which our "consciousness" can perceive. If we can figure out how to re-direct our focus by defining the what/where/how of our "awareness", I think it opens up unlimited possibilities and a freedom beyond the usual concepts based on physicality.

The really neat part is that I think this all implies that everyone is doing this already, so there shouldn't be any rush or anxiety about it. The multi-dimensionality of our consciousness becomes apparent to all in due time, which is just one of the rules that our physical realm has to create "experience." So in a grander sense, time is certainly meaningless.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HovdenesDate: 2020-05-31 02:22:26Reaction Score: 1


I had this dream on 8/12/2019. I've copied it from my blog, where I posted it the next day. I have no idea who, or what, the "Archangel of the Feeling of Antiquity" is but I've been searching for an answer to no avail. Until proven otherwise, I'm sticking with the dream, meaning Trump will have "III" terms. Side note: I did vote for Trump in his first term but I no longer vote, and do not trust the systems, or Trump.

"I had a dream, last night. I will write it down, here:

I sat with my grandmother Veer, at a table. We discussed mundane things, yet I was concerned for her health. Somebody else came over to see to her, so I went to sit in a greenhouse garden with somebody who could have been either a man, or woman - I don't remember. This person then says to me, "I am the Archangel of the Feeling of Antiquity." I immediately felt that what this being before me was saying, was true. The Archangel continued, "Look at the 'III' on your Make America Great Again hat." I look at my shirt, "I am wearing a MAGA shirt, as well." The Archangel says to me, in a plain tone, "Oh, I didn't notice. But, I'm only referring to the hat. What do you think it means?" Gripping the hat by the bill, I take it off and turn it around so as to see this "III." I say, "I don't know what it means, I- *haha* hold on. I could almost swear I've thought about this before."

I look up as the Archangel floats away, still facing me, and ascends up the leftmost glass tube of a series of three, then reaches the top and disappears descending down the adjacent one. I thought, in that moment, the Archangel was beautiful, as a woman is, yet more so than any woman ever could be. I then say aloud, or think loudly, that the "III" represents three terms - although, that could have been an interjection of my thoughts as I awoke.

I am on a spinning control spire, that is elevated and shaped as a depressed disk. In the center are control panels, and men hunched over computers. I recognized them as being the media - CNN being specifically evident.

I stand looking over the shoulder of Donald Trump. He is in a flying fortress, and stands before a series of microphones, preparing to give a speech. He bumps a mic, makes a funny face (it could have been fear), and laughs while looking to the people behind him. He then speaks to either the world, or the US - perhaps both.

I am back on the control spire. It spins, round and round, overlooking an extravagant church congregation. A feeling of sickness wretches up from my stomach, and I demand to be let down. The spire is lowered, and I am let off.

I awake."


----------



## wild heretic (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: wild hereticDate: 2020-06-02 21:17:50Reaction Score: 1




Hovdenes said:


> Side note: I did vote for Trump in his first term but I no longer vote, and do not trust the systems, or Trump.


I feel the same way about trump. Do u have a link to your blog?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HovdenesDate: 2020-06-02 22:46:47Reaction Score: 0




wild heretic said:


> I feel the same way about trump. Do u have a link to your blog?


Yeah. I don't get on it all too often anymore, maybe once a month. The Ruck Flop

I was an Army Infantryman at one point, a "Ruck Flop" is when after a period of hours marching with a heavy backpack, called a rucksack, one falls back into a seated position. One of the best feelings ever, to be honest.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: BantaDate: 2020-06-03 03:56:08Reaction Score: 0




Hovdenes said:


> I have no idea who, or what, the "Archangel of the Feeling of Antiquity"


I'd almost like to meet her, as I really am fond of those feelings. However, I'm not sure that purposely intending to mingle with the non-corporeal entities is ever a casual affair.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HovdenesDate: 2020-06-07 02:20:23Reaction Score: 1




Banta said:


> I'd almost like to meet her, as I really am fond of those feelings. However, I'm not sure that purposely intending to mingle with the non-corporeal entities is ever a casual affair.


Yeah, I wouldn't recommend it either. Seek and ye shall find, ask and ye shall receive - it's as much a warning as it is advice.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HypatiaDate: 2020-07-26 03:23:28Reaction Score: 2


I have this recurring nightmare, sometimes the scenery is different, but always I'm floating away or being lifted up by something I can't see. I try to make a noise or move to get my husband to wake me up. I have been having this nightmare as long as I can remember several times a year. Once when my daughter was a toddler, in the dream she was in my arms and we were both floating away so I was trying (in my sleep) to get my sleeping husband to take her so she wouldn't have to go too. I can't seem to wake myself up but I actively try to wake him up so he can wake me up. It's very weird.


----------



## kulapono (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: kulaponoDate: 2020-07-26 04:45:20Reaction Score: 1


using the computer analogy, my dreams aren't time stamped. so a dream i remember having almost a year ago could have been more like five years ago. or five days.
if you really want to have some fun, stare at ice cubes in magazine liquor ads. the embedded subliminals will alter your dreams; sex dreams, demonic death dreams, sex with demons.  don't do it if you're prone to nightmares.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HypatiaDate: 2020-07-26 04:51:38Reaction Score: 1


Yeah no thanks. I have studied dreams and hoped to harness them but they are an unpredictable monster at times and I guess I'm afraid of those particular ones. I don't know where I'm going but I'd rather not.



wild heretic said:


> my take is that dreams are the part we remember when we leave one world and come back to this one. hence i always remember the other world as a dream shortly before i wake up. Why memories from one world to another are usually forgotten maybe because the memories of the physical hard drive of the brain take over from the memories of the energy body which travels to these worlds every night.


I like this idea. I was talking to a friend about my nightmares and dreams and I said if it's another me in a different place, there's not enough time to live a proper life over there. She said maybe time is different there and of course that's true. Time is relative.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: esgee1Date: 2020-07-26 23:12:01Reaction Score: 1




wild heretic said:


> my take is that dreams are the part we remember when we leave one world and come back to this one. hence i always remember the other world as a dream shortly before i wake up. Why memories from one world to another are usually forgotten maybe because the memories of the physical hard drive of the brain take over from the memories of the energy body which travels to these worlds every night.


My dreams always happen in other "places" that are not of Earthly origins, but sometimes they are alternate versions of my "waking" reality. And I often revisit those places again in my dreams, however the dream is a progression from my prior experience in that "place". It's never the same dream dreamt a second time, it's like the same show but a new episode.

If it's just my "brain" making all of this up then I have one heck of an exciting brain every night! If in fact I'm "leaving" my physical body and traveling to another "physical" body elsewhere or staying in an "energy" body (which sounds plausible as I've dreamt traveling through the universe sometimes) then that's a truly wonderful metaphysical experience I have every night!

Dreams are super important to my identity. I have them every night and always remember them after waking. I remember dreams from years ago randomly during my "waking" state. So somewhere either I have my dreams stored in my brain or it's me just accessing a brief glimpse of that "other place" during my "waking" existence.

I don't know. Fascinating to think about. Fun to experience most of the time! That said, if I watch a new season of The Walking Dead then I have my own nightly series of fighting zombie dreams. So does that mean there's a world out there my energy body flies off to and pops into a physical body there and fights with the same group of people against a zombie horde? Or is my brain just having fun creating my own version of The Walking Dead where I'm fighting zombies?


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: mdw90Date: 2020-07-27 00:46:41Reaction Score: 5


Had a NDE in 2016 while contemplating singularity on shrooms in the forest at night. While trying to visualize something non-plural I arrived at a point/non-point of consciousness eversion. a breaking of boundaries between the visualizer, the visualization and the witness, the slaying of the dragon (this happened while camping with friends in Siebengebirge where Siegfried is said to have slayed the dragon lol), and the drop merging with the ocean.
I had my eyes closed for what might have been 10-20 seconds, maybe a minute, maybe just for an instant, but there was a kind of cut where neither conventional time nor space were part of my conscious experience anymore. No change, no distance, no movement, only being. presence without something to be present to. consciousness without something to be conscious of. No me as there was no other, no other as there was no me. Completely caught up in the undifferentiated being of the moment. It felt ouroboroslike, whole, complete, serene, subtle and conclusive during this phase/in this instant, yet confusing and disruptive from the following re-emergence of the dualistic person-world consciousness perspective which felt like reverbarating waves of remembering my concrete being in time and space. Re-entering into my body, falling from heaven (the highest even-ness haven, head, crown chakra) into the flowing streams of engaging in pluralistic reality (rhea, earth, heart chakra).
idk, finding "adequate" words, descriptions and pointers for any experience seems to be a lot of intuitive guesswork and it feels insane sometimes to juggle all these big words around but life is exploration i guess so voilà.

Quit my job in video production at the end of 2017 and did a bit of therapy and research into esoteric traditions since then and I'm still in the process of integrating those different views/states into coherence.

Also lots of crazy lucid archetypal often frightening dreams since childhood. Many invasion dreams, many zombie/vampire dreams. One with a visit from a blue incandacent Odin/Wotan old hermit warrior type being with two wraithlike trinity companions telepathically telling me in a loving, comforting light language that they follow the same laws and rules we do but only know them better. Nice flex.


----------

